# Artistic slingshot Ammo?



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

I'd received 2 colors of clay today. One of white, another of black. I got these, to try if it's possible to even think about making slingshot ammo with both colors put together- each with it's own unique pattern.

As i experimented, they became grayish looking. Shouldn't wet the balls prior to rolling. Liked how the patterns look nonetheless.

You know what i'll do with em next!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi Stevee, I think you may have misunderstood the title of this sub forum...

(Maybe a kind moderator will move this to General)

I can see value in your creation as a photo prop- something arranged to accent the staging of a frame perhaps. From a shooting standpoint I'd be interested in size, shape, weight, and composition. Color, not so much. To me, it would be akin to engraving my firewood.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

It's a proven scientific fact that things like cars are FASTER when painted red, so I would make my clay ammo red to make it go faster.


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't have an opinion on the colour or pattern, but did you use to get them so uniform?


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

Mr. Nice said:


> Hi Stevee, I think you may have misunderstood the title of this sub forum...
> (Maybe a kind moderator will move this to General)
> 
> I can see value in your creation as a photo prop- something arranged to accent the staging of a frame perhaps. From a shooting standpoint I'd be interested in size, shape, weight, and composition. Color, not so much. To me, it would be akin to engraving my firewood.


I weighed each piece to ensure consistency during a shoot. After drying each is about 19mm that weighs around 6 grams. Using chained red rubber bands it extends beyond 15meters and its brutal to an aluminium can filled with soda. 
For me, i practice with a few old hardwood or steel forks. Emphasis is not placed on beauty of forks but improvised bandsets, ammo consistency and primarily myself to send it there. Hoping to capture these flying in slomo. Thanks for pointing out.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

chuckduster01 said:


> It's a proven scientific fact that things like cars are FASTER when painted red, so I would make my clay ammo red to make it go faster.


Look for those red terracotta clay. Very vidid in flight.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

wombat said:


> I don't have an opinion on the colour or pattern, but did you use to get them so uniform?


Yep. Getting better at it.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I have 20 acres of red clay that goes down 14 feet before ya hit pea gravel, never once thought about making ammo out of it. Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

If you do try it, would you make a few with pebbles in the middle? The kind of reasoning of putting a rock in your snowball sort of. I would be interested in how they shoot.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

They look great I’m curious as to how they hit do they disintegrate,turn to powder or stay together.Do you kiln harden them or just dry in sun.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

flipgun said:


> If you do try it, would you make a few with pebbles in the middle? The kind of reasoning of putting a rock in your snowball sort of. I would be interested in how they shoot.


I have around 6,000 lbs of various lead and lead alloys on site, so I normally just skip the "snow" around the rock and go straight for the heavy metal thump. :devil:


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

Royleonard said:


> They look great I'm curious as to how they hit do they disintegrate,turn to powder or stay together.Do you kiln harden them or just dry in sun.


These are pottery clay which need Kiln firing, but I allow them to air/sun. It becomes chalky in texture & bursts into dusts upon impact into any hard surfaces, hence no worry of ricochets. Holds well in the pouch when fully dry.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

flipgun said:


> If you do try it, would you make a few with pebbles in the middle? The kind of reasoning of putting a rock in your snowball sort of. I would be interested in how they shoot.


It may not fly straight over a distance as the weight is probably un-balanced.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

steveewonders said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > If you do try it, would you make a few with pebbles in the middle? The kind of reasoning of putting a rock in your snowball sort of. I would be interested in how they shoot.
> ...


I had supposed that. But a lot of people hunt with rocks just fine. Everything is going to spin around the center of its gravity. However they are not so good on release. I was thinking that would make them safer on release and give them a more stable ballistic coefficient. Guess I am gonna have to get off my butt and make my own.


----------

